

Bitmaker Labs wants to turn Toronto into the next Silicon Valley - apoorv707

m.theglobeandmail.com/life/the-catalysts/matt-gray-runs-an-intense-program-for-programmers/article11283260/?service=mobile
======
stevenameyer
I agree the Canada is suffering from brain drain, but I don't agree that the
big issue is that we are not educating people well enough. The University of
Waterloo has one of the most respected CS/Software Engineering/Computer
Engineering programs out there. The issue I believe exists is that a lot of
the top end grads are being attracted to the valley or other large companies
because those are seen as the most attractive jobs.

Until recently it was difficult for companies staying in Canada to get the
kind of investments that people were getting in the valley. Getting
investments has been getting easier for Canadian companies in recent years and
I think this is the primary reason why we are seeing the startup scene start
to grow.

------
sabi
Canada has some of the best developers in the world but it's still very
difficult to find good talent willing to let go of the stable 9-5 job. Those
willing to take risk, usually end up in the Unites States.

Unfortunately Toronto will never be Silicon valley - the mindset just isn't
there and neither is there access to capital.

Here's a great article which discusses reasons for Canada's lack of
innovation.

[http://www.therecord.com/opinion/columns/article/916324--
bri...](http://www.therecord.com/opinion/columns/article/916324--bridging-
canada-s-innovation-gap)

